# What is the most effective, reliable, inexpensive Creatine supp. I can get?



## asicx (Mar 30, 2005)

I want to get some creatine to load for about the next upcoming two months.  Is there a good brand that works, inexpensive and has very few additives?  Though I'm looking for inexpensive, I also want a company that is reliable and trustworthy.

Would bulknutrition.com have it in stock?

Thanks.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

monohydrate is really cheap....some people do not respond to it tho, i like CEE which works really really good for most people, if you do respond to monohydrate shich is 5 times cheaper then CEE then stick with it, if you do not respond to it then try CEE........capish ?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Mar 30, 2005)

Yah man, im doin just 5 grams of a bulk creatine monohydrate, mixed with 8 ounces of a cheap grape juice, IS GOOOOOD STUFF!!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 30, 2005)

Definitely MOnohydrate, although I may need to switch to the CEE, my stomach has been bloating from the monohydrate which has never happened before, although I am also taking ephedrine and Caffeine which may be compounding the problem.


----------



## Kracin (Mar 30, 2005)

im using all 3 of those things as well dale, except im on cee right now and have no bloat whatsoever.


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 31, 2005)

bulk CEE is a lot more cost effective than monohydrate, considering that you only need a 3rd of the dose of regular mono to get the same/even better effects, i don't see why anyone would still bother with mono


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 31, 2005)

CEE from www.customnutritionwarehouse.com.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 31, 2005)

This is what I fail to understand.  If there are no studies on CEE, how do they know it is 40% better and leads to 40% more creatine uptake.  At least Muscle Tech at least used science.  It was ridicuolously misleading and erroneus science, but at least they made the effort to make some shit up.  

My bloat seems to be going away.  I never felt bloated, my abdomen measurement just seemed a little high.


----------



## redspy (Mar 31, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> This is what I fail to understand. If there are no studies on CEE, how do they know it is 40% better and leads to 40% more creatine uptake. At least Muscle Tech at least used science. It was ridicuolously misleading and erroneus science, but at least they made the effort to make some shit up.


You're missing the point somewhat, claims of "40% better" are from the marketing department, not clinical studies.  It's not "erroneus science", it's simply not science at all.  

If you believe all the marketing bullshit out there you'd be living in blissful world.  A number of commonly recommended supplements like glutamine, CLA, ZMA and tribulus (to name a few) have at best very weak clinicals, but powerful marketing messages.  Each individual has to wade through the bullshit and make their own decisions.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Mar 31, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> You're missing the point somewhat, claims of "40% better" are from the marketing department, not clinical studies.  It's not "erroneus science", it's simply not science at all.
> 
> If you believe all the marketing bullshit out there you'd be living in blissful world.  A number of commonly recommended supplements like glutamine, CLA, ZMA and tribulus (to name a few) have at best very weak clinicals, but powerful marketing messages.  Each individual has to wade through the bullshit and make their own decisions.




That's my point, I was pointing out the hypocrisy that peeps who say, "Who would even use Mono anymore since there is CEE."  The fact that a complany would go out of it's way to make shitty statistics up is one of the many reasons.  The reason I use mono is that it works great for me, and there is about 500 studies in peer-reviewed journals out there showing it works.


----------



## wheystation (Mar 31, 2005)

asicx said:
			
		

> I want to get some creatine to load for about the next upcoming two months.  Is there a good brand that works, inexpensive and has very few additives?  Though I'm looking for inexpensive, I also want a company that is reliable and trustworthy.
> 
> Would bulknutrition.com have it in stock?
> 
> Thanks.



Check us out at www.allthewhey.com - Then, *email me * and I can help  you get it quickly and a small discount.  

Laura   
wheystation@aol.com


----------



## redspy (Mar 31, 2005)

I agree that monohydrate is a solid product.  I have used Custom's CEE and personally am impressed it, primarily due to less bloat and enhanced stamina.  The marketing blurb on Custom's site states that it's "Up to 40 times more potent than Regular Creatine" and offers a "Huge Increase in Strength & Muscle Growth".  Of course this is complete horseshit made up by some marketing flunky, but despite the wild claims and non-existant science it appears to be a good product.


----------

